# Random Hunting Dog Picture Thread



## William H Bonney

Here's Dad, daughter and Mumma. Daughter doesn't hunt though,, she went to a non-hunting home,, still a good dog though.


----------



## Rugerdog

*Woody...*









*Gracie...*


----------



## g&d




----------



## Munsterlndr




----------



## Steelheadfred




----------



## festeraeb

Munsterlndr said:


>


So thats what one of those poor useless things that guy in misouri was talking about :yikes:


----------



## Hevi

My dog Max honoring Zap. Zap belongs to a local gunsmith, Del Whitman. Pre season warm up in one of my favorite spots...they connected on a couple of young grouse here....










My Pointer, Chopper...the Winter of 06/07










C&B kill pic...

Myself, Steelheadfred, Phathunter, and Brad...










Chop at 7 mos.


----------



## Unregistered4

Gwen's first point of the 2007 season.










Gwen and Nash.










Gwen and Emma (and me).










Gwen pointing a woodcock.










Emma's first pointed grouse.










Gwen's good days work.










Nash's first wild pheasant and my first one in about ten years...kind of quit hunting them up until recently.










Reading my gordon setter a story...as you can see...he enjoys that...lol










The new guy around these parts...Deputy Dawg. (he failed to read the memo that was handed out...about "no dogs being allowed on the funiture")










Chirstmas day...










Brian. (aka twosetters)


----------



## NATTY BUMPO

Some good stuff there. Brian.

Here's a couple from SoDak the first week of November:

12 noon on Day 1










The Cockers can't understand why the heck we're done hunting already.

Here's the Rocket Man with his first wild SoDak rooster. He dug this guy out of the bottom of a deep creek bank - 32 bars.










NB


----------



## Munsterlndr

festeraeb said:


> So thats what one of those poor useless things that guy in misouri was talking about :yikes:


LoL, Yeah, the ones that he said were kinda ugly and embarrassing to have around. :lol:


----------



## Fix_F16

Gretchen doesn't get out much anymore, but she still likes her stuffies.


----------



## midwestfisherman

Billie at just under 4 months old (crappy phone picture).









Billie at a year old.


----------



## Rugerdog

Hey Fix...Is your Gretchen older? Just wondering why she doesn't get out much anymore...She's a good looking girl.


----------



## Steelheadfred

Lon,

that is a great picture of Woody on point.....


----------



## Worm Dunker

This first picture was the first day I brought Hunter home. He wasn't sure what that was under porch but pointed it with a good tail set!








[/IMG]

Picture #2 was Hunter's first trial. He wasn't six months old at the time. This was on wild birds he had three finds with five birds plus was the only pup entered.








[/IMG]

Picture #3 was taken at the Mi. Woodcock Ch. Dog on coarse flushed bird it landed by Hunter so I checked coarded him over to it. Never miss a chance to trail on wild birds.








[/IMG]

Picture #4 was taken today. We were playing ball Hunter brought the ball back then went on point as a sparrow landed on fence.








[/IMG]

The last picture is the rest of my string of setters. Jake top left, Abbey in center, Sam lower right, and Maggie (passed last Jan.) lower left. She is Jakes mother.








[/IMG]


----------



## fishnfeathers

Here are my two crazy brittanys!

Here's Stormy she's had a rough way to go in her 11 1/2 months, what with a broken leg at 7 months. Her training is finally getting started, she's mended up now and I know she's going to be a fine hunter.










She's my little sweetheart!

Twister is my 4 year old bird finding machine and best friend!


----------



## FindTheBird

Here are few hunting shots from last fall:

Major pointing a woodcock (that I probably missed).









I haven't posted many pictures of my GSP Mocha lately because most of my focus has been on making Major competent on grouse. Here's Mocha pointing a grouse (that I know I missed). 









Mocha pointing another grouse (and another miss). I couldn't see the dog, that's why I'm kneeling 









Here I am trying to keep her away from another porky :lol: (just kidding).


----------



## walkercoonhunter

As usual Ill throw the curveball.
Here is Miss Molly, we lost her to a car back in November.









This one is the next generation. He will be getting his taste of the night time adventures around the end of this month.


----------



## wirehair

An Italian, a German and a Britt go walking down a logging road...


----------



## cj.




----------



## midwestfisherman

cj. said:


>


NICE!!


----------



## Merimac

Whos pup was this? A great photo!










And here is my old Penelope! I miss her dearly.








[/IMG]


----------



## k9wernet

fishnfeathers said:


> Here are my two crazy brittanys!
> 
> Here's Stormy she's had a rough way to go in her 11 1/2 months, what with a broken leg at 7 months.


How'd she break her leg? 

Mine (now 3) had a broken leg at about the same age and it was a weird freak thing. One minute, she's tearing around the yard like always, the next she's all curled up and whimpering. X-ray showed that she broke her humerus right at the elbow joint (do dogs have elbows?). She's been mostly fine with it since, but did lose some muscle mass on that side and never really built it back up. She's still got more stamina than my healthy EP though, so no worse for the wear I guess!

KW


----------



## [email protected]

Most of these are from last winters trip to the northern part of Florida, ahh, the piney woods, an awesome place to go, especially when we have about a foot and a half of snow on the ground. Also a rite to carry state so all the hillbilly's drive around with at least one rifle between the seats Can't wait, got the ok for the wife to go again in a couple of weeks. Even saw some woodcock last time. 

And there off from the cart, this is so cool to run the dogs off of, you can see through the piney woods for a long ways, and sitting on the upper bench allows for great handling and a great view.












It's true, there are some leggy bitches down in the south!











A nice find and back, handled and flushed by my host of the trip and the plantation. 










You do however have to watch out for these at the water holes, they have been known to gulf up a dog or two when the days are warm out.









Another find and back









And finally, the ringneck, after a nice point and retreive by old faithful. (In mid-Mich)


----------



## Worm Dunker

Is that Ed Hart opening up the dog box?


----------



## [email protected]

Yes sir, Ed says we are brothers, even though he is old enough to be my dad, and he does a mighty fine job with a souther accent with the good ole boys. He does a mighty fine job with these bird dogs, even though he has mainly pointers :lol:


----------



## Troutlord1

3a11 - The Michigan Sportsman Photo Gallery
1aa - The Michigan Sportsman Photo Gallery
Heres a couple pics of my GSP
Sir Boomer Remington
gave him a goofy akc name 
Boomer 02/23/99-01/21/08 He will be Missed!!
sorry the pics are blurry they are pics of pics didnt have a digital when those pics were taken


----------



## Rudi's Dad

Phez in my food plot early this winter.


----------



## trapshooter25

Rileys first woodcock


----------



## dyemen

Just hanging around......










2007 Fall Goose hunt










2007 Youth Hunt blood trail...


----------



## cjric

Here's Zeke. He's 9 mo old and working hard at becoming a good hunter.


----------



## augustus0603

Here is Augie finding a wounded grouse:


----------



## Taz Master

Taz pointed his first two woodcock, everything is starting to take shape.









Broken leg put a stop to the season. Healed up and looking forward to spring.


----------



## HUNTSWITHVIZSLA




----------



## WeimsRus

Sire and Dam, I only own the Dam who is in the foreground with ears forward.










Me and the resulting litter. 










About the last time thery were all together.










If you are a member and had the good fortune of getting one of my pups, I would appreciate pictures and updates on how they ae doing in the field.


----------



## grouly925

Good looking weims, and a nice looking litter of pups.


----------



## FieldWalker




----------



## steelsetter

[/IMG]


----------



## BIGSP

Kylie with 3 pointed grouse killed with 3 shots in the Eastern U.P in Mid Oct.










My Boy Maverick with a nice pointed rooster from Yale Michigan Area.










A late Michigan Limit 



















My Favorite Bird Dog. Hopefully my hunting partner in a few years.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote




----------



## huntingmaniac45

This is Dot, who I lost to cancer in June, she was a hunting, fishing, and ball chasing nut. I miss her everyday, just wanted to show off my girl. I am looking for another pup, if anyone knows of any litters coming up, or on the ground, please let me know. Thanks, Jim


----------



## Tecumseh

Well Dot sure looks like a nice dog. Sorry about your loss.


----------



## huntingmaniac45

Thanks Tecumseh, she was. Its been since June and I finally feel I am ready for a new pup, some people thought I should just run right out and get a new one right away, but it just didnt feel right, the whole thing was pretty traumatic for me. But there is just something missing around here and I feel I am now ready for a pup.


----------



## widgeondog

Here's my wirehair King at taking a break during his first pheasant hunt..









King again, after a long morning on the marsh:


----------



## Zero1

Hey wirehair is that one of them there spinonies? or a mixed up GSP.:lol:

nice dog ! i hear good things about these dogs , my boss has one and

brags about how good of a duck dog he is , try to invite him to duck

hunt on the boat with me and my dog , but he was afraid it would freeze

bottom of the boat ,if it did retrive a duck .:help:


----------



## Liver and Onions

Adding a little variety.......Jagd Terrier or German Hunting Terrier
About a dozen recoveries after 2 years.


----------



## drake32

My huntimg partner.


----------



## wirehair

Zero1 said:


> Hey wirehair is that one of them there spinonies? or a mixed up GSP.:lol:
> 
> nice dog ! i hear good things about these dogs , my boss has one and
> 
> brags about how good of a duck dog he is , try to invite him to duck
> 
> hunt on the boat with me and my dog , but he was afraid it would freeze
> 
> bottom of the boat ,if it did retrive a duck .:help:


The rules are simple. Post a pic. Canadian/Brittish mix breeds are also welcome.


----------



## Zero1

i will post some pic later, i must gather them.  we should get toether
and go bird hunting on a preserve.:SHOCKED:


----------



## Briarscratch

Lockie's 2nd season.

New Jersey - first geese










Wisconsin - first bird of the trip










New York - Thanksgiving brace










Last trip to NY - burrrrrrr!


----------



## vgawel

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii142/vancegawel/ATT278397.jpg

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii142/vancegawel/ATT1149544.jpg


http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii142/vancegawel/100_1123.jpg


----------



## wirehair

That' a lot of coonskin caps!


----------



## walkercoonhunter

vgawel said:


> http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii142/vancegawel/ATT278397.jpg
> 
> http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii142/vancegawel/ATT1149544.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii142/vancegawel/100_1123.jpg


Good looking dog you got there. Were abouts are you? How is your dog bred?


----------



## Troutlord1

here a few pics of my late pal a GSP in a video format (i have a hard time linking pics)

YouTube - A Tribute To Boomer Your My Best Friend Queen


----------



## vgawel

walkercoonhunter said:


> Good looking dog you got there. Were abouts are you? How is your dog bred?


 
I live in Livonia by detroit but I do most of my hunting from chelsea all the way up to fowlerville


----------



## walkercoonhunter

Well let me know next time your coming up to Fowlerville thats only 10 minutes from me.


----------



## vgawel

i will be hunting in fowlerville friday and saturday night if you want to get together


----------



## walkercoonhunter

This weekend is a little busy for me. I think I am going up to Ben Crocker's Friday, and a friend of mine's bachelor party is Saturday. Maybe next weekend?


----------



## vgawel

that sounds good. That dog in the picture is 17 months, hes out of rock river gap.


----------



## manOfaith

Here is my boy, Thunder










Here with a couple wild MI roosters on a opending day a couple years back


----------



## wirehair

This Labrador (Canada:lol Retriever belongs to a friend of mine.


----------



## chris_l

Here are some pics of my hunting buddy.
Early goose season








Sep 16








Oct 20 (public land)








nov 24








late pheasant (public land)


----------



## NEMichsportsman

Jaegermeister after a recent preserve trip....


----------



## wirehair




----------



## wirehair

How about some spring training pictures!


----------



## Tecumseh

NEMichsportsman said:


>


 

Joel, when did you get Jaegar fixed?:lol:


----------



## GSP Gal

Our last hunt at Tails A Waggin










Hans and Schatzie on point.


----------



## I'm with Brandy

Brandy loves Chukar and so do I.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## walkercoonhunter




----------



## michgundog

I really liked the **** dog pics, good job to all the **** hunters! However, can you guys please shoot more raccoons this state is infested with those darn animals.


----------



## ccavacini

Here's a picture of my pup last fall wrestling her first rooster:


----------



## anon21511

Highball
My first try at posting a picture, some help would be great! Taken with phone, so quality will get bad fast.


----------



## clattin

My boy, Jagger, with a couple of his first Kansas pheasants.....many more to come after that! He has really turned into a hunting machine!











And a pretty nice family pet! One of our teenagers, baby goats, bird dog and preschooler.......











And VERY tolerant of our curious baby donkey!


----------



## flockshot

my fox red lab being trained for the hunt (13 months old)
















and he's a fairly decent bird dog, lots of learning to do still, but quaters nicely.


----------



## gunner7848

This is Gunner 7 years old
























This is Picture me and gunner going on a woodcock hunt


----------



## flockshot

i cant wait to get some pics of him with birds..just a touch to young last year....one woodcock that im not sure he ment to flush. lmfao!

nice pics guys!


----------



## Tecumseh

Great additions guys.
Clattin, it is so great to see your boy doing so well. He looks great. I can't believe it's been a few years already and I haven't made it out to train with you two.


----------



## clattin

Thanks, Tecumseh! He's been a great addition to our family! I just can't get over how smart he is and how quickly he picks things up. I've never had a bird dog that hunts as well as he does!

Lets try to get together this summer. I have a great place close to my house where we can train and plant birds if you'd like. There's also some "wild" pheasants on the place (actually they are from a put and take place down the road).

Chris


----------



## wirehair




----------



## zimmzala

I think i just got cirrhosis just looking at the picture!!


----------



## fubar07

gunner 7848 i love the picture of you and the dog waliking out into the fog that is a great shot.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

Bella 7.5 months. Her first retrieve after a summer of learning. Its a blue wing teal durring the september youth hunt here in the UP.









First grouse she put up and I actually hit it!









One of the early season beaver ponds.











A quick morning hunt.









Off the beaver ponds and onto the big water to chase the black and whites for the remaining part of the season.









\










Later in the season at the Duck camp. Now almost 9 months old I was beyond surprised at how well she had grown as a hunter.










Getting the kids involved. One hour to setup decoys, 10 minutes of hunting before he is ready to go get breakfast and 45 minutes to pull up the decoys. Would do it again in a heart beat and will.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

more duck camp.









dinner at duck camp.


















The last day of season for this now 9 month 3 week old puppy. The lakes were all frozen so we hunted a river that if it were not moving would have been frozen too. I was tired at the end of season and didn&#8217;t want to get up in the morning but it was going to be a long off season and Bella deserved one more hunt. I decided to go and try and get a bird for the wall. My first mount and Bella's last bird of her first season. Her 69th bird a golden eye drake. She sat at my side while I shot it. Went on command to retrieve it slipping off the shelf ice into the flowing water. Chased the bird down in the current and returned to me. Had I not been there to give her my hand to press the back of her head against she would not have been able to get out of the river onto the shelf ice. It amazes me to this day that these dogs with such drive work with us as a team to do what they live to do. She doesn&#8217;t know what it meant to me to reach out and let her out of the river it&#8217;s just what I do for her but as a human being we can&#8217;t help but attach our emotions to our pets and I felt it showed her absolutely trust in me.

I love this first picture I was done hunting for the year I had my bird for the wall but as you can see Bella is still hunting watching those decoys.


----------



## michgundog

Great pictures, I like the one of the 870 on the ice with duck on top of it and the dog in the background, that's a classic!!!


----------



## walkercoonhunter

Can ya'll see the ****?


----------



## walkercoonhunter




----------



## Back woods

Awesome pic's walkercoonhunter.


----------



## oleman




----------



## wirehair

Great Pics Oleman! That boy looks Serious!


----------



## walkercoonhunter

Thanks Back Woods. I got another good on last night


----------



## JAM

Here are a few pics of Bullet, my ESS, during his Master Hunter Spaniel Hunt Tests last weekend. 2 passes down - 3 to go!

The Flush









The Water Blind









Retrieve to Hand


----------



## wirehair

Gas $$$$
Shells $$
Beer $
Fall PRICELESS


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman

November hunt in Montana...


----------



## BeWild

My roommate's dog Annie.










We took the dog goose hunting.....wasn't much help but she had a good time.


----------



## Socks

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> November hunt in Montana...


Now that's just an awesome pic! Man I hope I can get one that good of mine with a rooster!


----------



## N M Mechanical

this Chucker


----------



## New Kid

This is saxon when we first moved here. We only got to hunt one season here in Mi so I don't have any good feild shots. She was 9 years old.









Boomer, he likes to think he's a hunting dog









He has help on a couple birds, but mostly he spends fall watching football and sleeping.









quite a character our Boomer


----------



## wirehair

Yea, I know it is not a pcture of a dog but....


----------



## BirdDogger

No Dogs, Just a unique photo taken on one of our hunts.


----------



## BirdDogger

Brandy and Hank on Retreive


----------



## BirdDogger




----------



## BirdDogger




----------



## wirehair

8 month old Spinone.


----------



## Mickey Finn

Night hunting for varmints.









Keeping in shape.


----------



## Direwolf




----------



## NATTY BUMPO

Five Months old in Nowheresville, SD


----------



## hehibrits

Just found this one on a camera doing a little post season clean up.










Nice little covey of bobs in the sand hills; coplete with plum thicket, windmill, and fenceline in the background. It was a December hunt with temps in the 60's. Dog is 8 months old in picture.


----------



## N M Mechanical

HarleyP said:


> The Yoop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodcock always make for good dog on point picture.


 That bird is holding tight.


----------



## Rudi's Dad

Well, thats pretty much my 2008 trip to the U.P.


----------



## wirehair




----------



## Jeffrey Towler

Direwolf said:


>


 Nice looking dog. I have a female that looks just like her.
Regards
Jeffrey Towler
www.marshhawkretrievers.com


----------



## muckdog

Merimac said:


> Whos pup was this? A great photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my old Penelope! I miss her dearly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


That lab is lking's dog Booker when he was a pup......


----------



## lking

That's my dog Booker taken a when he was a quite young, although I don't seem to remember that many grouse strolling around!!! Nice photoshop Merimac! I wish the birds were that thick.


----------



## thetreestandguy

This was one tough retrieve!!!!!

We put Gretta down at 13 last August and got a new Drahthaar, Tessa, in September of '08. Forgot what a handful pups can be!


----------



## FindTheBird

thetreestandguy said:


> This was one tough retrieve!!!!!
> 
> We put Gretta down at 13 last August and got a new Drahthaar, Tessa, in September of '08. Forgot what a handful pups can be!


Sorry to hear about Gretta Jack, she was a very nice dog. Congratulations on Tessa! We'll have to hook-up for some training/hunting sometime.

Mike


----------



## thetreestandguy

FindTheBird said:


> Sorry to hear about Gretta Jack, she was a very nice dog. Congratulations on Tessa! We'll have to hook-up for some training/hunting sometime.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike. It was my first dog as an adult, and as you know we've got no kids so it was tough on both Jenny and I.

Congrat's to you as well for placing in the trials, I can imagine your proud papa-like grin! Speaking of training, I saw that you planned on spending time at the Secondary Complex looking for timberdoodles so I went on Saturday and waited in the rain, for hours, but you never showed up! I didn't mind but the dog wanted to bite you in the rear for not showing up!:lol: Just joking of course. 

I was, however, stupid enough to take her for a walk at the Portland State Game Area in the pouring rain Saturday. She's about 6 months old and I've been itching to get her into water (Grand River) as I also love the waterfowl hunting. So I donned my best waterfowl gear and went for a couple hour walk. She was pretty excited about it but needed the proverbial "push" to get more than her feet wet for the first time. It went really well and I expect she'll be an expert swimmer on our pond soon enough. Our pond still has ice and she managed to fish out a small dead gill from the thawed outer edge earlier in the day. They must be tasty treats, when I told her to drop it she gulped it down hole! Truly nasty! 

Jack


----------



## wirehair

Find a bird, find a camera. :lol: Every Post Must Include a Picture. Tree Stand Guy you get a pass. This Time. Great Pictures I like the cat nap.


----------



## Scott117102

great pics gang good looking dogs as well


----------



## FindTheBird

thetreestandguy said:


> I saw that you planned on spending time at the Secondary Complex looking for timberdoodles so I went on Saturday and waited in the rain, for hours, but you never showed up! I didn't mind but the dog wanted to bite you in the rear for not showing up!:lol: Just joking of course.
> Jack


Jack I'd much rather have your dog pissed at me than my wife!:lol:



thetreestandguy said:


> I was, however, stupid enough to take her for a walk at the Portland State Game Area in the pouring rain Saturday. She's about 6 months old and I've been itching to get her into water (Grand River) as I also love the waterfowl hunting. So I donned my best waterfowl gear and went for a couple hour walk. She was pretty excited about it but needed the proverbial "push" to get more than her feet wet for the first time. It went really well and I expect she'll be an expert swimmer on our pond soon enough. Our pond still has ice and she managed to fish out a small dead gill from the thawed outer edge earlier in the day. They must be tasty treats, when I told her to drop it she gulped it down hole! Truly nasty!


...and the normal procedure in a situation such as that is to catch you in a big open-mouth kiss immediately afterward.


----------



## FindTheBird

wirehair said:


> Find a bird, find a camera. :lol: Every Post Must Include a Picture. Tree Stand Guy you get a pass. This Time. Great Pictures I like the cat nap.


Oh crap! I broke the rule too (nice sunset shot by the way). I'll get some shots on this thread soon.


----------



## WestCoastHunter

You want pictures huh? Well, these aren't hunting pictures, however...

This is double trouble....










and this is what happens when double trouble leads to the bigger of the two literally tumbling down a flight of stairs....










Fortunately no one was hurt.


----------



## FindTheBird

WestCoastHunter said:


> You want pictures huh? Well, these aren't hunting pictures, however...
> 
> This is double trouble....
> 
> and this is what happens when double trouble leads to the bigger of the two literally tumbling down a flight of stairs....
> 
> Fortunately no one was hurt.


That's only the beginning...:lol:


----------



## FREEPOP

Findthebird, technically you have a pic in every post because you have a dog pic in your avatar 

I need some new pics as these are old










First snowshoe











If you aren't the lead dog


----------



## wirehair

Let's see some action shots....


----------



## FindTheBird

wirehair said:


> Let's see some action shots....


I've had a hell of a time getting an action shot on the new dog, but here's one of my 6 year old:


----------



## midwestfisherman

Nice beagles!


----------



## Northbound

Jack's first day on live birds.


----------



## JTC

Here's a couple of recent one's. The first is Sophie pointing a training bird last month and the second is Jake backing a stolen point


----------



## brdhntr




----------



## N M Mechanical

Sorry for your loss


----------



## birdog12

Sables' first wild birds of her career last fall.









Our first trip out west.









A birthday phez hunt for my one year old.









Finding a few woodcock this spring.


----------



## kmoney14

Here is Doodles, I think he like to fish more than hunting:lol:. Believe it or not he caught some bluegills in his time as well as a lot of pheasants.











And yes that kid in the background is me, these pics are kind of old. Best hunting dog that I can remember having, he passed away last January.


----------



## geojasstef

Doodles ....... maybe the coolest dog name yet...


----------



## thetreestandguy

Last Friday evening at the house, beautiful evening for play time!


----------



## GSP Gal

One of my recent favorites.


----------



## FindTheBird

A couple pics of my 12.5 month-old pup Rock on whoa in the back yard today. Trials are done for a while and now it's time to get him ready for his first real derby season while trying not to spoil him too much.


----------



## Tecumseh

How big is Rock?


----------



## 2ESRGR8

Rock Solid!
He's a handsome boy.


----------



## FindTheBird

Tecumseh said:


> How big is Rock?


52 lbs: although if I don't keep an eye on my wife, he'll be about 70 by August:lol:.


----------



## FindTheBird

2ESRGR8 said:


> Rock Solid!
> He's a handsome boy.


Thanks Scott, I think that Sandy picked the right name for him!


----------



## wirehair

I thought this was a picture thread? Rock is looking GREAT!!


----------



## wirehair

Let's see some fall prep photos!

Hairball on Point.


----------



## tony starks

wirehair said:


> Let's see some fall prep photos!











*"Whoa'd" up on a Tennessee Red.*


----------



## Unregistered4

Hey Mark,










Maybe, I better look into those smaller setters...there seems to be more room on the tailgate for birds....lol










Brian (aka - twosetters)


----------



## mark.n.chip

you can always put birds or dogs on top of your dog box if more bragging room is needed


----------



## BIGSP

mark.n.chip said:


> you can always put birds or dogs on top of your dog box if more bragging room is needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know they had bobwhites in Northern Michigan.


----------



## mark.n.chip

the first pic is two very small grouse, the 2nd pic is SDAK last year


----------



## Milo




----------



## colvinch




----------



## Milo

A good day in the field 2007 in Minnesota.


----------



## griffondog

Pup just turned three months old.


----------



## wirehair

Milo,
I like this guy. He looks so loyal. 








Here is a pic of the hairballs and their new Pudel friend.


----------



## HunterHawk

you guys are killing me with these pics! please everyone post your dogs! im going to show this thread to my wife to see what we can agree on! so keep the dogs a coming!


----------



## tony starks

HunterHawk said:


> you guys are killing me with these pics! please everyone post your dogs! im going to show this thread to my wife to see what we can agree on! so keep the dogs a coming!


Show wifey these:


----------



## Milo

She's 8 months now and I'm looking forward to the trip north this year. She is yard broke now, I hope to introduce her to birds next week. She has a lot of point in her (bees, butterflys, etc.) and love to hunt.


----------



## SalmonBum

This is my 1 yr old pointing lab....


----------



## tony starks

SalmonBum said:


> This is my 1 yr old pointing lab....
> 
> photo



*Hey SalmonBum-
Believe it or not, that is your pup's mom I posted a couple above, when she was just a little thing! Wyatt is a sharp looking dog!*


----------



## SalmonBum

tony starks said:


> Hey SalmonBum-
> Believe it or not, that is your pup's mom I posted a couple above! Wyatt is a sharp looking dog!


You sure? Mother is owned by Tom Johnson. Dam's name is Chamios. Sire is Pheonix outta Sauk River.

Your puppy picks look alot line mine when he was a pup.


----------



## Dave Medema

Action









Grouse filled Tailgate with good friends and dogs.










pup and toy.


----------



## skyblaster

He's not my dog, but was one of my best hunting partners I'll ever have. His name is Buckshot, my brothers lab. He was 9 in this picture. He was put down this past Saturday, he was 14. I'll miss him. "Hunt 'em up Brother, hunt 'em up"......


----------



## Ohio_92

Losing a hunting dog is the worst thing that has happened to me yet...the best thing to help yourself through it is to get a puppy...It's still very tough losing your best bud...


----------



## wirehair

:lol:


----------



## Egbert Souse

The girls.


----------



## griffondog




----------



## birdog12

Brian, 
Maybe a bigger pick-up, slide that dog box back, move the dogs rearward and most important.....HIT A FEW MORE BIRDS! :lol:

Yours sure are BEAUTS!



Unregistered4 said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, I better look into those smaller setters...there seems to be more room on the tailgate for birds....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian (aka - twosetters)


----------



## Firemedic

I just realized I never added to this thread. Most of you have already seen most of these pics.

Here is a limit of grouse I shot over Snickers and Hawkeye on Sept 17th.









Snickers and Hawkeye at NAVHDA, both are Crosswind dogs:









The lab on an early Halloween morning:









My limit of woodcock over the lab:









My cousin Frank trying to hold back the rocket:









Wore out after a long day, finally getting to lay in the camper:









And last, Hawkeye on point, early spring woodcock:


----------



## FIJI

I just received one (hard copy only) that you wont believe. I'll have to scan it to post when I get back to town...or show y'all in person :evil:


----------



## GrouseHntr

This is Ally, my first dog.


----------



## spice64

GrouseHntr said:


> This is Ally, my first dog.


 Shes a bute!


----------



## GrouseHntr

she is. also the runt of her litter so even at her highest she barely tops 32lbs. also she loves to retreive which is a huge bonus.


----------



## midwestfisherman

wirehair said:


> :lol:


:lol: I like the squirrel there trying to steal the show!


----------



## wirehair

Let's see some 2009 pictures!


----------



## Ohio_92

Preserve hunt from last year


----------



## Unregistered4

birdog12 said:


> HIT A FEW MORE BIRDS!


Ouch...that's going to leave a mark.

But, I'll take that into consideration...as if that's going too help...lol

Brian.


----------



## Ohio_92




----------



## Ohio_92




----------



## PikeLaker

One of my favorite pics. It is a few years old, Osgood was only 12 years old back then......15 now and still lookin good!


----------



## GSP Gal

Introducing Windy Ridges Ace of Spades;










15 months old.


----------



## sinabomb




----------



## Ohio_92




----------



## wirehair




----------



## FindTheBird

Haven't posted any pictures of Rock in a while. Here are a couple from a recent coverdog (grouse) trial at Gladwin:

Just prior to his brace:










Just prior to the break-away with handler/trainer Bruce Minard. Rock is obviously trying to psych-out his bracemate with the evil eye!:lol:


----------



## Jumpshootin'




----------



## Ohio_92

Couldn't this be made a sticky?


----------



## Ohio_92

This was from today


----------



## midwestfisherman

ohio_92 said:


> this was from today


nice!!!!!


----------



## FindTheBird

Ohio_92 said:


> This was from today


You're going to need a heavier rear suspension on that vehicle!:lol:


----------



## Ohio_92

lol


----------



## SoggyPaws

Remmy, ready to cook 'em.


----------



## dlbaldwin01

Hannas first grouse, which also happened to be my first one as well.


----------



## troutchops

A couple weeks ago


----------



## wirehair

Meal Time.


----------



## BirdDogger




----------



## BirdDogger




----------



## Ohio_92

Opening day in Ohio


----------



## Ohio_92

This pic got cut off


----------



## Ohio_92




----------



## Ohio_92

Me and my father bagged out today...(2nd day in a row for me):chillin:


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator




----------



## midwestfisherman

findthebird said:


> check-out the eyes.


nice!!


----------



## robert miler

*My buddy's Dachshund, recovering a duck*


----------



## WestCoastHunter

FindTheBird said:


> Check-out the eyes:SHOCKED:.


Heh, Slim was doing that yesterday. Big huffs of bird scent through the nose, eyes rolled back into his head, and steady as a rock.

Nice pic Mike.


----------



## FindTheBird

WestCoastHunter said:


> Heh, Slim was doing that yesterday. Big huffs of bird scent through the nose, eyes rolled back into his head, and steady as a rock.
> Nice pic Mike.


Slim is going to be an unusually nice dog: just a little more wild bird exposure, and some accurate shooting should have you scrambling for grouse recipes next Fall!


----------



## Jeffrey Towler




----------



## michgundog

Kalamazoo's Waldo Girl (left) owned by Rector Piscator & Connemara's Indiana Sunrise (right) owned by Michgundog. Somewhere north of US 10 and west of I75


----------



## Jeffrey Towler

michgundog said:


> Kalamazoo's Waldo Girl (left) owned by Rector Pescator & Connemara's Indiana Sunrise (right) owned by Michgundog. Somewhere north of US 10 and west of I75


Great looking Springers

Regards
Jeff


----------



## Direwolf

Jeffrey Towler said:


> Great looking Springers
> 
> Regards
> Jeff



Can't add much to that


----------



## Offshoreracer

Rex at Pelee Island.His sire is 4X NSTRA Champion Tomoka's Mendy Shades.


----------



## rector piscator

Nothing like bringing a wet, stinky, dirty, swamp dog home to my wife. :lol:


----------



## Ohio_92

Top pic is a preserve hunt, bottom a wild bird i got today


----------



## bevrpndhntr




----------



## ckendall

Sage after a few wild bird hunts in 2009 . . . 












Above: Sodak Roadside Roosters










Above: Sage and an easy "cottage lake" hen.










Above: Sage and me with a somewhat "overhandled" December grouse (my doing actually).


----------



## Ohio_92

This thread should really be a sticky...


----------



## john warren




----------



## Ohio_92




----------



## bc993

Rock Springs Pheasant










On Point









Off Season Lake Huron


----------



## michgundog

CONNEMARA'S BRIT-O-BRIAR JH


----------



## Unregistered4

Emma pointing a grouse.










Emma on the move. Eighteen inches of snow doesn't stop these dual type setters one bit.










The Deputy Dawg and Gwen blowing off some snot.










Lets call her a year guys and gals...and head back to the cabin.










OK...if we have too.










One pointer in the sea of setters.










I don't believe she's feeling the love either...










Did I mention that I trained most of these dogs myself...not to beg at the table.










Deputy and Emma catching up on some Z's.










Brian. (aka -twosetters)


----------



## Ohio_92




----------



## KCRuger

Here are some of my pup Tucker!!


----------



## i missed again

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/f...ent.php?attachmentid=23450&stc=1&d=1349402484


----------



## SwampSitter

Had a great time last weekend of September w/ my Golden. We put up 16 Grouse and 5 Woodies.







Upland2012IMAG0257.jpg (51.6 KB


----------



## danimalt14

9 month old and she is a hunting machine. 

Tamyra Zym


----------



## English Setter Gal

Our all time favorite photo Rooster was still alive after it was delivered to hand. Great oportunity for a double exposure.


----------



## wirehair




----------



## jdm.icefishingfool

No comment necessary.


----------



## EMoor

wirehair said:


>



Very nice. Love the grayscale.

Eric


----------



## Elkidmino

My "new" 6yr old English pointer, Dolly. She's a wonderful dog.


----------



## KCRuger

Tuck after our last spring hunt at a ranch.


----------



## wirehair

IMG_20170920_194027




__
wirehair


__
Sep 28, 2017







Leo almost as big as an SUV LOL


----------



## Liver and Onions




----------



## sourdough44

We will be taking our dog this weekend, private land in the northern U.P.. She loves being out & hangs close.


----------



## poz

Louie on Point while training


----------



## lousyshot

poz said:


> View attachment 273051
> 
> 
> 
> Louie on Point while training


----------



## METRO1

Love this time of year with these dogs


----------



## wirehair

Dog bells ring .......


----------



## hehibrits




----------



## syonker

Murphy doing her dummy work this past April.


----------



## Josh R

Greta after 22 miles, she was doing the sleeping head nod









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

